# Creative Gigaworks S750



## LordNubus2

Had this 7.1 speaker system for about 5 years. Now I'm experiencing issues regarding the electronics in the subwoofer which controls the tweeters, rendering the system dead. I've searched the internet and it seems many people have similar issues regarding the sub. I've read that someone took the amp out and put it in its own box with fans. This is a bit beyond me. Basically creative won't fix it because it is out of warrenty and they will not help me, which I think is not acceptable for a high-end product of their company? I don't want to throw it away. The problem is not the fuse. There is a power light at the back of the unit and it is flashing green. I think it is meant to be a nice solid green colour. If I post a photograph of the circuitry is there someone that can assess the damage to the unit. I need to unsolder the sub driver to remove it. The main board appears to have glue all over the capacitor tops and some of the wires look melted. So maybe its a heating issue. Thanks.


----------



## Currawong

Unless you know what you are doing, if stuff melted when it was in use, I'd bin it purely for safety.  If you need convincing, just check out the thread where the guy lost all his expensive headphones to an apartment fire caused by a faulty appliance.


----------



## LordNubus2

Hi,
   
  Thanks for replying. I am not an expert in electronics. I have used a soldering iron before and a multi-meter. but without a circuit diagram i would not be able to understand anything. I haven't un-soldered the driver yet. I have noticed that sometimes when I turn the sub on the power light will blink but then after a few seconds it would go to a solid green colour. meaning it is not completely broken. When it is solid i will get power. This must be a component failure or power supply. If this product is dangerous enough to set fire to my house then creative/china have done an awful job with this.


----------



## Currawong

These things aren't designed to be repaired.  I'd say it has had a good run and now it's time for the bin.


----------



## LordNubus2

Price of driver? I might sand down all the glue. I guess where the glue is brown is where there is a heating issue.


----------



## LordNubus2

Since the system is dead. Can anyone recommend a 7.1 amplifier I am able to plug 7 tweeters into and I could possibly use the same sub driver to make a seperate woofer? Thanks for any help I am not sure about appropriate power or if i will damage the tweeters.


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

Funny i had the same system since ~4 years and sold it to a friend and it was dead 6 month later like you...
   
  I can't help you on the electronis but you can still use the satellites with a external amp though you will loose all the "body" the sub was giving.


----------



## LordNubus2

Hi,
   
  Yes I think they are really badly made. I'm guessing the orange coil part is an amp and they must get really hot inside lol. I am not too sure but maybe I can rip out all the circuitry keep the same woofer box and driver and go buy some wires and solder that onto the driver, but i am not sure if i can just plug that directly into an amp. I mean the woofer box is designed correctly for the size of the driver. I must be able to do something with it.
  It would be nice to hear some sort of suggestion to what amp i could use. I know the speakers aren't excellent. For example I could go buy some B&W speakers. I heard those are good but it seems a waste not to make use of these I have isn't it?
   
  thank you.


----------

